# Layout Critique #13 (Jerry)



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

*I'll also be taking ADA/Amano/AGA layout suggestions to post here. Just PM me on which tank you would like to see here.*

Aquarium:









Plants: Glossostigma elatinoides, Blyxa japonica, Ammannia gracilis, Nesaea pedicellata, Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala rotundifolia 'Green', Anubias barteri var. nana
Fish: Paracheirodon axelrodi (cardinal tetrras)

Questions an ADA judge would ask (taken from contest booklet...they judge on creativity, composition, fish choice, creation of natural atmosphere, aquarium condition, and viability):

1) Does the aquascape make an original creative impression to the viewers?

2) Is the aquascape composed well (is there compositional balance within the aquascape)?

3) Are the aquatic plants appropriately positioned within the aquascape? Does the balance exist in the colors and shapes of the plants used?

4) Do you feel harmony between the fish and the aquarium layout?

5) Is the aquascape laid out well making a natural looking atmosphere?

Some questions of my own:

1) What compositional rules does this layout follow? Which compositional rules does it break?

2) What are the main elements in this layout? How do they work together harmoniously (or unharmoniously)?

3) What type of atmosphere/impression does this layout seem to create for the viewer?

*Just questions to help aid discussion. However, discussion can head in directions that have nothing to do with the above questions (but still relate to the above aquascape).*

Carlos


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Who is "Jerry"?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

He goes by the nickname NATURE DESIGN on this forum, although he has never posted. He is most active on the aqugrass and Tonina-Forest websites among others.

He is from Taiwan. One of his aquariums was once featured on the cover of Aquajournal. This is one of the big fish, so to speak.  

I think he owns an aquascaping service in his native country, Jeff. 

Carlos


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I like this aquascape. It has some features I enjoy and a few that I don't like as much.

Most imporantly I like the overall impression. It is bright and clean. The colors are vibrant. The aquascape makes a pleasing contast with last week's offering where the colors where generally dark -- alsmost somber if not for the white sand foreground. I normally don't like white-bright backgrounds, but the very light background may be an important part of the vibrant nature of this aquascape. Perhaps the overall impression could be preserved without such a blinding effect if the backdrop had a little color to it.

I like the stone work. Jerry has done a good job of planting around the stones. He uses them to provide settings and contrasts for the plants.

The primary focus for the aquascape appears to be the alley to the back of the tank. The aquascape very effectively draws the eye to the back of the tank. But while this is an effective feature there are a few things about it that don't impress me that much. First, the aquascape is composed with that opening quite far to the left--a little imbalanced. Second, I don't really like the similar-but-different "gate posts" formed by the Nesea and Ammannia -- I would prefer it if he had used just one plant in this role. Finally, the Blyxa at the back of the tank provides the viewer with relatively little reward. A more interesting plant -- or a stone or even a cultural object -- might serve better at that point.

More generally I think the Blyxa has been overused and that is my primary complaint about the aquascape. It is so dark that it provides the aquascape with little more than a textured shadow. I would prefer it if Jerry had used more of the Anubias to provide the separation between foreground and background and relegated the Blyxa to a less prominent role. I think the Blyxa would work well providing dark accents to a mid ground that is mostly planted with Anubias.


Roger Miller


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Roger, I echo many of your positive comments about Gerry's tank. The vibrancy is almost startling and very pleasant. The tank has great "wow" effect. And I think, though I'm no expert, Gerry was concious of the "Golden Mean" principles of perspective. Note that center upright stone. Very compelling.
However, as you say, Roger, there are some weaknesses that keep this tank from going over the top.
That right-most upright stone that leans away from the center has the effect of scattering the focus. It breaks the "mood". If it had leaned into the viewer, rendering it a "neutral", it would not have blocked the viewer's eye from sweeping left to the focal point.
And, I agree that the focal point, the "alley", is too far left, missing the 1/3, 2/3's mark.
The "gate posts" are also unsettling. The coloration of N. pedicellata is weak there and the shaping of the Ammania is a little clumsy. The effect is to block the eye from going beyond the "alley".
Its easy to be critical but that's what this exercise asks of us. Despite that, Gerry, yours is a wonderful tank. Mine should be so nice.

Bob


----------



## NATURE DESIGN (Jul 25, 2004)

hi~everybody
I'm JERRY "NATURE DESIGN". Thanks everyone so much for my tank.
sorry, my english is very poor, so I don't know how to talking. haha..
however, Thanks everyone.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The same Jerry that went by the nick name Pigghead??? Thought he posted the Tonina spp. website in Aquabotanic a while back. 



Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

No. Piggghead is Tim, this is Jerry aka Li Chi Jui (I think I got that right).

Another one of his layouts:










His bold use of background and plant colors is just amazing --VIBRANT!

Plants aren't allowed to grow into each other so much as they are neatly trimmed into their positions...yet it is not a Dutch style tank by any means.

Carlos


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome Jerry, very nice tanks !

Cheers


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you sure his an aqua desinger and not a hair dresser? I have never seen such smoth and even aquascape before, trully great!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I agree with Hanzo.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

*Jerry on AJ cover?? I don't think so.*

Carlos, 
That is not a legitimate Aqua Journal cover. Especially #100, a fairly recent issue (Feb. 2004) which I have. Unless ADA does a separate issue for China or something, which I doubt but don't know. As well, while that's not the worst shot I've ever seen, but it is nothing that would be used for an Aqua Journal cover. Additionally, I have every AJ from late 1999 through November 2004 ( an issue which does, BTW feature a 4 page article on ADG), and have never seen an aquarium that was not an ADA/Amano tank ever shown- not even once and I checked. I think this is something someone did in Photoshop, not trying to dog "Jerry" or anything...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll let Jerry chime in on this before editing the above post.

Carlos


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It's interesting because the text in the lower left corner matches that of February 2002 issue, and this one with Jerry on the cover has that same date, but that was #76, not #100 (Plus the text is in Japanese, not Chinese so that kind of bunks the separate issue for China theory). If you notice it says AGA in that lower left text also. That issue features an article on 2001 AGA Convention and has shots of Amano touring Chattanooga/ The aquarium/ speaking at the Convention, etc. How could they have been to issue # 100 in China, and only on #76 in Japan? I'm sure I sound like a freak here, but AquaJournal is sacred grounds for me and using it for any misrepresentation is in my view, not cool. I mean doing it for your own amusement, fine, but putting it out there/up on forums- down right deceptive. Perhaps something was lost in translation here and Jerry didn't mean to pass this off as legitimate, but rather a novelty.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Let me just say otherwise that Jerry is an amazing aquascape designer and is laying down some simply beautiful and wonderfully composed scapes and I respect his artistry and talent immensely.


----------



## NATURE DESIGN (Jul 25, 2004)

:shock: oh~sorry, about the Aqua Journal cover just a kidded.
It's a fake picture. I don't have any attempt.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The picture has been removed.

Now, we have to get back on topic and discuss the scape. 

Carlos


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, the best looking plant growth i have ever witnessed. Jerry What kind of light intensity do you use on the first tank? Its amazing. So bright such lush growth.... very well designed. AHHH. Dang. I like it a lot.

Do you cut and leave the rooted stem or do you replant when you trim?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh yeah, Tim, that was who I was thinking of. Anyhow, this is a very nice tank indeed.

Maybe there is a way I can translate Carlos's questions into Chinese so Jerry can answer them. And then I can reverse translate them into English so more people can see. That is, if Carlos gives him an interview like with all other gerat 'scapers before. 

Lemme know what you all think. I am just done with my first wave of mid-terms so should have enough time to get this done by week's end. 


Paul


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

An interview would be nice.....


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> November 2004 ( an issue which does, BTW feature a 4 page article on ADG)


Jeff, I got my issue in the mail today. Great job! Nice to see you in aquajournal with the rest of hobby's best. They didn't send you the article in English did they? It would be nice to read it.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

*ADG featured in AQUA JOURNAL # 109*

Thanks so much! I wasn't sure how many people in the US get AQUA JOURNAL- you can, as you know, subscribe directly from ADA for about $100/year (a bargain if you ask me). Hey just a heads-up - ADG is is working on a distributorship of the ADA product line. We are meeting with Amano's main-man at the AGA Convention to finalize details.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

That is great news Jeff. Finally, 8000K HQI in the US. Looks like another company is importing ADA products at the end of november, just in case you didn't know.
http://www.aquaristics.com/
more info,
http://aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2843


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

The low profile style HQI lights are the best thing going.
Add an e ballast and that's a winner.

I still greatly prefer the Triton color mix (at 7200K ) over the 8000-8800K lights but the 8800K are very nice in appearance to my eye.

I think there are two other companies that also sell a similar style of HQI small low profile, (6"X3"X4") Triangular prism shaped fixture.

These take up the least amount of room while providing a lot of light.
So they do not detract from the overall look like those big ugly globes(175W).

The MH's from Aquatic eco are nice also and use the small HQI's and look like the Dupla HQI lights and older small style MH's(these are about 8Hx8-9" Dia). and 4 or more are 135 with light bulb.

If you folks are interested, I can get 150w HQI light bulbs for about 35$ ea in the 5000, 6500K and 10K range.

Also, anyone in the Bay area, I have 15lb CO2 tanks for 55$ filled.

I think I'll be using the Triangular lamps as the main type of lighting as I have always enjoyed open tops anyway.

They cost a lot but they are worth it to me as this is the main electrical cost and driving energy of a tank.

The open top also allows you to raise the light thereby lowering the intensity much easier than other designs.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

